# My Tactical Vacation



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

Finally decided to cash in my procured vacation time, and since I recently purchased a new car, very sporty I must say, I decided to plan a road trip after my application and deposit was recieved by a tactical school where I spent 5 days and shot over 2500 rounds of 9mm ammo. (For integrities sake I will retain the name of the institution for specific reasons.) 

The well known school teaches military units and government agencies as well as civilians, and they had a female special going on that saved me 10% which got me into the advanced combat pistol class. I was one of a class of 12 students which meant a lot of individual attention. They have eight full time instructors, all law enforcement and former military types, so when I learned that my instructor was a former SEAL I knew there was no one better to train me with my P226, but all the instructors, whether former SWAT or HRT, they were all very knowledgeable and patient. I learned everything from dynamic room entry (To pie corners/gun positioning/presentation, etc.). Moving and shooting techniques were not only stressed, but the norm for all activities in the advanced sessions, where using cover and concealment and shooting from different positions were all built upon along with many other aspects of CQB and home defense. 

With real world situations and lots of adrenaline it made for a very enjoyable and realistic experience that was hard, demanding, and unquestionably fun. Now I have numerous skills in my arsenal to practice upon, and now I highly recommend a good shooting school to all my local club members and friends. A very rewarding experience indeed. 


I hope you all have beeen doing well.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

That sounds like a blast!!!!!!

I wish there had been 13 in your class I have always wanted to do that!!

RCG


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Sounds like a great time. :smt023


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

VERY KEWL Jannet. Would love to go one day myself. Be safe and have a BLAST


----------



## SigDoubleTap (Feb 28, 2010)

There was a _event _that led to the dismissal of a student that acted inappropriately and ill-mannered, not as any professional student would in a potentially dangerous class where professionalism and courtesy are not only expected and demanded, but are prerequisites and basic fundamentals.

This is why I want to preserve the sterling reputation of the school I attended and respect, for them in the handling of the matter, and for their positive response. I state this because I have been getting numerous inquiries about _New England area schools_, and I still want to help in some way to give back to this forum that has helped me so much earlier in the year, so here are a couple alternate schools that I also researched in great depth but they didn't have any openings at the time I wanted to enroll...

AWARE (Arming Women Against
Rape and Endangerment) 
PO Box 242
Bedford, MA 01730-0242 
877-67-AWARE
877-672-9273 Toll Free
[email protected] 
We are AWARE

Courses

Assault prevention
Basic pistol
Basic shotgun
Defensive aerosol
Defensive handgun
Defensive shotgun
Handgun retention

Defensive Firearms Academy 
PO Box 615
Iselin, New Jersey 08830 
Larry Mraz, Director
732-283-3314
[email protected] 
Defensive Firearms Academy, Iselin, New Jersey

DFA COURSES

Combat Handgun - Basic 
Combat Handgun - Advanced 
Concealed Carry - Basic 
Concealed Carry - Advanced

Law Enforcement Firearms Instruction and Training

Handgun 
Shotgun

Hope this helps.

Ps. BTW... *There really are great schools that are not advertized on all the shooting channels and in On Target magazines !!!*


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

SigDoubleTap said:


> There was a _event _that led to the dismissal of a student that acted inappropriately and ill-mannered, not as any professional student would in a potentially dangerous class where professionalism and courtesy are not only expected and demanded, but are prerequisites and basic fundamentals.
> 
> This is why I want to preserve the sterling reputation of the school I attended and respect, for them in the handling of the matter, and for their positive response.


All the more reason to tell people what school it was in my opinion. I went to a Magpul class earlier this year and they dismissed a student on day one, 15 minutes into the class for unsafe behaviors. We were not to touch our weapons until after the safety brief, which everyone complied to, but when they told us to ensure weapons were unloaded before moving them to the firing line, set them down and back away... one guy went and got his rifle, set down his gear and proceeded to put a round about 5 foot in front of him. He got sent home. I, for one, appreciated them sending him home. They let everyone know that being unsafe will not be tolerated. I think that is very important for all in attendance.

Oh, and didn't you know that a camera is right up there on the list with guns and ammo when attending a class. :mrgreen:


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I agree. I believe the name of a well structured, disciplined firearm teaching school should be named. If I where researching such schools, that would be the top factor why I'd attend. Great advertising from an actual paid participant. Just my opinion.


----------

